# New to the site...thought id post a few things ive painted...(LOTS OF PICTURES!!!)



## dorkidori_s13 (Jul 27, 2009)

hi guys...im new here...just thought i would post up a few of my minis that ive done for local contests and some of my space wolf army i play with...been painting since i was 10 (im 27 now...UGH lol)

ne who here we go...feel free to comment...sorry the pictures arent the best quality...theyre hosted on my myspace page (www.myspace.com/dorkidori if you wanna go look for some odd reason)

*SAINT CELESTINE: (1st place Dark Tower Mystery Painting Competition 2007)*



























































*SPACE WOLF CAPTAIN CONVERSION (unfinished, 1st place Dark Tower Space Marine Commander Boxed Set Competition 2008):*



























































*SPACE WOLF CHAPLIN CONVERSION: (did not finish in time for open competition, shop manager gave me the wrong entry date)*
































*SPACE WOLF PLAYING ARMY (in progress):*



























































*RANDOM STUFF PAINT THRU THE YEARS:*

Genestealer Zoanthrope: (did this back in 2002)









Leman Russ: (painted this when i was 14)









Blood Bowl Skaven Team: (did this back in 2001)









Space Wolf Captain Conversion: (did this when i was 15 i think)


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

Wow, this is truely amazing, 

the blending is incredible and the colours look great.

i have only one bit of advice, Drill the barrels for the bolters etc, and then these guys would have to be one of the best armys i have seen.

and welcome to the site, i hope you will have a great time here, cause i know i certantly have.

Ultimitly +rep (i dont think that even made sence......)


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Those are Amazing!! +rep from me buddy.


----------



## dorkidori_s13 (Jul 27, 2009)

thanks for the compliments guys...its always nice to hear

if you guys have any questions about painting your minis...please feel free to ask me...i love helping people out as its not easy to do

yah...the barrell issue...ive never been keen on doing that...i realize it would make things look better...but ive always managed to bollox up the guns im drilling out when ive tried it in the past...so i just kind of leave it alone now...and painting them on just looks silly to me...theres always a "bump" left on the barrely if you want them to look right


btw...if you guys would like to add some fun minis to your collection...im selling off a TON of my old miniatures i painted when i was a teenager (been painting since i was 10...im 27 now...ugh lol)


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Really good dude


----------



## dorkidori_s13 (Jul 27, 2009)

im currently working on a 2nd edition deathwing terminator squad...ive wanted to paint a new one for YEARS...ive never gotten around to it

ill be sure to post the progress as they come along (i just started them last nite...only have the leg on one mini finished lol)...these will be actual "competition" peices when theyre finished

i need to get my stupid space wolf army done so i can start on some 4th/5th gen miniatures soon...i love the new terminators...so much you can do with them


----------



## Apoca6 (Feb 25, 2009)

wow, some realy nice clean work! really like your style of painting especially on the saint.

welcome to the Heresy, will look forward to seeing more of your work in the future!

Apoc


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

nice work, keep it up


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

wow, talk about a blast from the past - those are some old miniatures.
I'm jealous of your painting ability, although considering the amount of years you've been painting I'm not surprised at your ability.


----------



## dorkidori_s13 (Jul 27, 2009)

NerdyOgre254 said:


> wow, talk about a blast from the past - those are some old miniatures.
> I'm jealous of your painting ability, although considering the amount of years you've been painting I'm not surprised at your ability.



i want to say dont be jealous...but even i get jealous when i see some of the stuff that wins golden demon now...im simply amazed at how far this "hobby" has gone

but remember one thing about your own painting...no matter what...you will only get better 

your best peices (and this is the gods honest truth) are your worst painted miniatures...you will learn more from you worst peices because you point out every point that you messed up on...with your best miniatures...youre not quite sure why its your best...but you become bored with it and try to top it (its lesson i picked up from one of my art professors in college...she was a very intelligent and wise woman...always had the pefect thing to say anytime anyone became discouraged)


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

love the yellow shoulder pads. not so keen on the reds on the weapons... just seems incomplete compared to the rest of the figure, tho that could easily be the pictures just being a bit dark. love the skull head


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Very nice! Very clean painting style. Thanks for sharing these with us and welcome to the forum! Hope to see more of your stuff in the future:victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice work, especially the more recent models, and I look forward to seeing more. Welcome to Heresy Online.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

looking really good.. i like the old missile launchers haha i have a few of those myself.. (still in my bit box though)


----------



## dorkidori_s13 (Jul 27, 2009)

enieffac said:


> love the yellow shoulder pads. not so keen on the reds on the weapons... just seems incomplete compared to the rest of the figure, tho that could easily be the pictures just being a bit dark. love the skull head



red weapons were the traditional paint scheme for a lot of space wolf weaponry during 1st and 2nd edition 40k...heh...remember im old n stuff


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Wowzas! Thats some amazing work well done and welcome to the site!


----------



## dorkidori_s13 (Jul 27, 2009)

if any of you guys are interested...im selling off a ton of my old painted minis...check my signature for the batches (and theres TONS of of miniatures in each batch...a lot of them are oop 40k minis)


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Great work.i am jealous of your skills + rep from me as well.


----------



## Testarosa (Sep 24, 2008)

Like your models dude, I don't see many painters that compare to my tutor Lee. You and him have similar years experince, I just hope it doesn't take me as long to be that good. 

I also like the quality close up pics that camera of yours takes. What kind do you use?


----------



## dorkidori_s13 (Jul 27, 2009)

Testarosa said:


> Like your models dude, I don't see many painters that compare to my tutor Lee. You and him have similar years experince, I just hope it doesn't take me as long to be that good.
> 
> I also like the quality close up pics that camera of yours takes. What kind do you use?


oh hell...most of those close ups SUCK...the majority of the pictures were shot with cheap point and shoot digicams

the space wolf army was shot in my shadow box on my wall using my friends Nikon D40 with a super expensive close up lens (it was a manual lens too)...i love her camera heheheheh...i may reshoot those competition minis with the nikon soon...just gotta steal it from her for an afternoon


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

dorkidori_s13 said:


> the space wolf army was shot in my shadow box on my wall using my friends Nikon D40 with a super expensive close up lens (it was a manual lens too)...i love her camera heheheheh...i may reshoot those competition minis with the nikon soon...just gotta steal it from her for an afternoon


hmmm, those nikon cameras are rather good, i have the nikon coolpix L16, it takes decent close up pics, and it also has a good zoom on it.


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

SWEET STUFF dude, i like it no complaints here my friend 10 on 10 for sure


----------



## dorkidori_s13 (Jul 27, 2009)

i just want to say thank you to everyone for your kind words...this is really the first time in my life where ive shown my models to a "world wide" company on web forums like these...i really never considdered my stuff THIS good as you guys say it is...its a very odd experience for me to say the least


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey man, they look great. Space Wolves were my first 40k army way back when! Very nice to see the classic red power weaps, brings back a boat load of memories!! Welcome to the forums, hope you enjoy your time here as much as I'll enjoy sharing my/your work with eachother!!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work there. Firstly welcome to Heresy. Secondly, your mini's are nice a clean and the 'cartoon' style, with blacklining is very attractive, I can't wait to see some more. Have some rep.

Some of the highlights on the Wolves dont appear to be blended, is this on purpose or is it a trick of the photography?


----------



## dorkidori_s13 (Jul 27, 2009)

humakt said:


> Great work there. Firstly welcome to Heresy. Secondly, your mini's are nice a clean and the 'cartoon' style, with blacklining is very attractive, I can't wait to see some more. Have some rep.
> 
> Some of the highlights on the Wolves dont appear to be blended, is this on purpose or is it a trick of the photography?



the army i play with isnt painted to my "competition" standards simply because theyre for playing with

on the show figures...some of the highlights are sharper than others on certain colors as i try to work in some of the "realistic" style on them


----------

